# Mini Micro Camera



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Well we used it for real today, and I can find a couple of things wrong with it, but they are so minor, it is the coolest thing, we ran it down a 1 1 /2 pipe, and it is so clear, you can see the gases in the pipe, it works perfect, and it is so small, a built in locator would be cool, but not such a big deal, it works great in small pipes, but no good in 4 inch, once you get enough cable out, it really starts to coil in the bigger pipe, but I am 100% happy with it, it is nice to have something all the other guys do not have yet  They will, it really helps !:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Name names ...what kinda camera...model number,etc. Why did you use the camera....I want details damn it:laughing: What kinda pipe was it.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I believe he is talking about the Seesnake Micro from ridgid, I have it also, it is very helpful, goes right down the toilet trap and out as far as 30'.

I own all Ridgid Cameras and locaters, very good stuff!!!

I beat them to death and they keep on working


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I too have found it impossible to kill a ridgid cam.


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry, we are trying/in the process of replacing a 4 inch clay sewer that is for a section of branch lines going to the main, it is right under/in the middle of a 4 ft high concrete steps that bump up, it is also where the old building clean out tee is, so roots are growing down it into the main sewer, with the Mini Cam, we put it through a 1 1/2 clean out and can run it all the way down to the root bunch, I am amazed at the clarity and construction of this mini cam ( Ridgid Micro Cam System) I saw it on here and had to have, I also have a South Coast Cam with Built in 512, and I have two scooter cams, I may, but no time soon, get a Ridgid Cam, they are sooooooooooooooo expensive, but from what I am seeing, worth the money ! I will post pics when we start taking the camera, right now all it is , is a 5 foot deep hole and alot of dirt, we all know what that looks like


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Really wish and think Ridgid would sell a lot more of them if that unit could adapt to any brand sewer camera.


----------

